# Why does Mcgrady wear rubber bands on his wrist?



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Anyone know why?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Because he hates Orlando and he wants his arms to lose all blood circulation so they'll get amputated and he'll never have to play for the Magic again.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Because he hates Orlando and he wants his arms to lose all blood circulation so they'll get amputated and he'll never have to play for the Magic again.


:rofl:

But yeah, maybe he likes the way they look.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

for the same reason AI wears that long sleeve on his arm?

Or the reason Kobe wears it on his leg?


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Rubberbands on your wrist is like a symbol of like wear you come from. A lot of guys in ghettos wear them cause it's like saying Im gonna get out. 
same reason some people quit smoking they put a ring or a rubberband as like a reminder.

Watch He Got Game. Lots of people in that movie wear them. Kobe does (or has), KG does, Ray Allen, Iverson to name a few off the top of my head

For a couple of years I've worn a rubberband to remind myself of something.

Also tons of people wear them cause it's suburban kids wearin' what ghetto kids wear like many other things or maybe they just like the way they look.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

Yeah, I've seen quite a few other players in the league wear them as well. I heard they come with shoes, lol. Dunno though.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

When I got a pair of KG shoes last year they actually came w/ a rubber band. Had his name and number on it.. somehow I lost it the very first day though.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> for the same reason AI wears that long sleeve on his arm?


Iverson had to wear it for tendanitis in his elbow which is very painful and since he hurt that, he has just worn it. I don't know if it still bothers him but my guess is that yes it does so the sleeve is still necessary.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

I'm not talking about wrist bands etc. I'm talking about rubber band (brown stretchy)

but shobe..thanks for that explanation.


----------



## rocketman4 (May 2, 2003)

I believe it was Barkley that wore them for a time, and when he did something wrong he would snap it on his arm. Maybe it's the same type of thing.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I wear onne too just looks good i guess


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> Rubberbands on your wrist is like a symbol of like wear you come from. A lot of guys in ghettos wear them cause it's like saying Im gonna get out.
> same reason some people quit smoking they put a ring or a rubberband as like a reminder.
> 
> Watch He Got Game. Lots of people in that movie wear them. Kobe does (or has), KG does, Ray Allen, Iverson to name a few off the top of my head


I just put the movie on- your right- Ray wears them throughout- he doesnt n the NBA thought


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> for the same reason AI wears that long sleeve on his arm?
> 
> Or the reason Kobe wears it on his leg?


AI wears it on his arm for medical reasons, and Kobe wore it on his leg for medical reasons.

I don't think McGrady wears a wristband for medical reasons.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Lol a weak vein in his wrist?? :laugh:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think he said he wore the rubber bands on his wrist as a tribute to people in his family. I remember him saying that, when he gave one of his rubberbands to the kid who was shot by the sniper in the Washington DC area.

-Tim


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Garnett used to wear rubbers on his arms to discipline himself when he'd make a bad play. I dont think he still does this. Perhaps Tmac has or had the same ritual or he just wears it for show.


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

I think it's very cool when basketball player wear elastics around the wrist.


----------



## slamdunk_15 (May 2, 2003)

i might be really wrong here, but i thought they might wear it for when they dunk...like it kinda takes the impact away when their wrist comes in contact with the rim....but again that was just an idea


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>slamdunk_15</b>!
> i might be really wrong here, but i thought they might wear it for when they dunk...like it kinda takes the impact away when their wrist comes in contact with the rim....but again that was just an idea


yeah you're wrong


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

LO rocks the wrist-bands, thats good enough for me...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Anyone know why?


I've known a lot of guys who played ball that did that. Most of them were from Indiana. I used to make fun of them for it, but it meant something to them.

I think for most of the guys i've known it had some kind of meaning, and having it there all the time served to remind them of whatever that was. Kind of like getting a tat, but shorter term.


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Garnett used to wear rubbers on his arms to discipline himself when he'd make a bad play. I dont think he still does this. Perhaps Tmac has or had the same ritual or he just wears it for show.


:yes: Yeah i heard that A.I. and Allan Houston do that to.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*while were on the subject of why people wear weird things...*

What is up with the white things on LeBron's arms??


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

^^^^^His school doesnt let his team show there tatoos. Its just a cover up.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

my school doesnt allow headbands, rubberband, legbands, and armbands must be above the elbow.



OT:



> Originally posted by <b>CrazyIverson</b>!
> ^^^^^His school doesnt let his team show there tatoos. Its just a cover up.




:uhoh: .


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheOrigiBulls</b>!
> my school doesnt allow headbands, rubberband, legbands, and armbands must be above the elbow.
> 
> 
> ...


What if you need it cause your in pain at certain joints etc..


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

yeh i think its a symbol of something, like when they wore black rubber bands it meant no war.


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

because you always gotta wear protection :grinning: :grinning:


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> What if you need it cause your in pain at certain joints etc..




they might make an exception. probably make you sit out or tough it out.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman4</b>!
> I believe it was Barkley that wore them for a time, and when he did something wrong he would snap it on his arm. Maybe it's the same type of thing.


Most quarterbacks do the same thing.


----------

